# Diet for Hedgies with little to no teeth?



## TrinityInRainbows (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello! My name is Trinity! Nice to meet you all!

I have a 3 year old boy, his name is Coconut, and for the past 6 months or so he's had to have 2 surgeries for oral health issues, resulting in 18 teeth lost (The reasoning behind the lumps/infections are unknown). ): His last surgery was today, and I pick him back up in a few hours, and continue his recovery process with pain medication/antibiotics/wet food syringe until no longer available/needed. He's been a really tough little man, and I hate that it has come to this, twice of all reasons; I'm hoping to hear some sort of way I can catch/prevent this somehow.

Now the question is, do I change his normal diet? He's always been a bit spoiled and I grind his food up for him to a powder, and especially since his last surgery he seemed to have enjoyed it much more and went from 9oz to 11oz (much needed); but now that he will have more out, will that suffice? He doesn't seem the need to "chew" he just licks up the grinded food, or will I have to resort to some other mixture/food/preparing? Any mixes you recommend would be awesome/preperations! I use Blue Buffalo mixes, and he prefers them, but he's not particularly picky.

Any help is much needed! Thank you so much! 
Bonus picture of his messy face


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

What you do now sounds like it's working pretty well for you both.  There's some more ideas for soft diets here - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/19-soft-food-recommendations.html


----------

